# Firmware update for SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 SA-E / EF-E



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 27, 2019)

> We are pleased to announce that a firmware update for the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 SA-E and EF-E is now available.
> This firmware makes the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 compatible with the latest firmware of SIGMA interchangeable lenses. For customers who own the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11, please update the firmware via SIGMA Optimization Pro※ by connecting it to a computer using the supplied USB Cable.
> 
> Before updating the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 firmware, please ensure SIGMA Optimization Pro has been updated to ver. 1.5.0 or later.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

